# Help, no AWD and ESP light is stuck on



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I have done some searching on this issue, and it seems that the usual culprit is a bad battery, rust in the wiring connectors, the ABS harness on top of the battery is loose, or bad haldex controller.

The battery is a brand new oem battery.

I have put dielectric grease in the two plugs for the haldex controller, that didn't fix it.

I then tried the plug on top of the battery and it was tight with no movement..I even unplugged it and I got new error codes, so I don't believe that that is the problem.

I then decided to buy another haldex controller...and that didn't fix it either! 

My last guess is a wire somewhere must be nicked???



Here are my fault codes:

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 E
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01234 
VCID: 3E78F34C10EC

4 Faults Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
49-00 - No Communications
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 930 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D55 
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 08259 
VCID: 3874E55432C8
TRUWT28N711019921 AUZ5Z0Y9182133

1 Fault Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 D
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0011 
VCID: 214228308152

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i just lost my awd but i think its the haldex pump... good luck
hopefully someone can help


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Update...I fixed the steering angle sensor..so no more codes for that.

Now when I start the car the ESP light isn't on...but after 10 mph it comes on. Everytime I turn the car off then back on the light will stay off until I reach 10 mph.


----------



## phorgee (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe a wheel speed sensor or dirty rotor, .012 run out isn't very much clearance between the sensor and hub. Anyone know how to test them individually?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

The VSS or wheel speed sensors are magnetic pickups and after a while collect all sorts of metal filings. If the filings build up enough to contact the wavy rotor it can cause weird issues. Just a thought.


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

If the light only comes on after reaching spped I would say that it almost has to be a wheel speed sensor not operating.

I would drive the vehicle with the scanner on it and see if you can read the sensor during operation. Not sure how the VAG computer system works. My techs use something call a Snap On Vantage and I've seen them do that with a ABS system that failed recently on a Passat.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, I checked all my wheels speed sensors via vagcom. They were all operating as they should.

Weird thing is while I was driving around monitoring them the esp light never came on, but as soon as I exited the abs module then the light came on.

One other thing that I noticed, is the group 002 under abs module indicates the "wheel speed sensor starting speed" of each wheel...now I would think that this number is supposed to be at 0 km/h...mine is at 288 km/h. . .?!?? 

Is this correct?


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, spoke with rosstech and they said that the wheel speed sensor starting speed not being at 0 is normal.

They are saying I have a wiring issue somewhere...great.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I had the same exact problem...

Hate to break the bad news to you...

This... 
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
49-00 - No Communications
.... means your haldex control is pooped:thumbdown:

I tried almost everything to fix it and the only solution was a replacement controller. Hopefully you can find a good used one like I did.

Soon as I swapped it all problems disappeared...


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I have already replaced the haldex controller with a known working unit...and still nothing!


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

My bad buddy, just noticed you had mentioned that already:facepalm:

Best of luck, and let us know what you find!


----------



## ricardojorge (Apr 15, 2012)

VR6 T said:


> I have already replaced the haldex controller with a known working unit...and still nothing!


 i have the same problem, what you do?


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

My issue was a loose wire under the driver side dashboard.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

No way!? So that was the culprit after all that? Fixed a loose wire and no more fault? 

You gotta snap a picture of that wire so we can know what to look for in the future...


----------



## ricardojorge (Apr 15, 2012)

VR6 T said:


> My issue was a loose wire under the driver side dashboard.


 what wire?


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

To be honest I have no clue, I was under there and disconnected all of those wires that are held on by the 10mm nuts, then reconnected them all and no more problem...I was shocked too...but very happy!!!


----------

